# Cellulite



## Aurora (Nov 28, 2015)

I've always been pretty happy with my fat body for the most part, but I have a few "flaws" that continue to nag at the back of my head: my behind-the-knee rolls that make me self conscious about shorts, my slight "front butt" belly (I hate that term, my fiance thinks it's cute), and cellulite. 

I'm almost thirty now, and I've found that while my weight has fluctuated some over the years, I seem to have more cellulite now than I used to. There's even a little on my arms, and I'm not a fan. I'm more sedentary than I used to be and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it, or if it's an age/genetic thing and something I just need to accept.

Will exercising more and doing strength training help even out cellulite? If I gain or lose weight, will I become more, or less dimpled? Does more cellulite typically come with age? What have you experienced?


----------



## Marlayna (Dec 3, 2015)

Aurora said:


> I've always been pretty happy with my fat body for the most part, but I have a few "flaws" that continue to nag at the back of my head: my behind-the-knee rolls that make me self conscious about shorts, my slight "front butt" belly (I hate that term, my fiance thinks it's cute), and cellulite.
> 
> I'm almost thirty now, and I've found that while my weight has fluctuated some over the years, I seem to have more cellulite now than I used to. There's even a little on my arms, and I'm not a fan. I'm more sedentary than I used to be and I'm wondering if that has anything to do with it, or if it's an age/genetic thing and something I just need to accept.
> 
> Will exercising more and doing strength training help even out cellulite? If I gain or lose weight, will I become more, or less dimpled? Does more cellulite typically come with age? What have you experienced?


A healthy diet, resistance weight training, along with lots of water and daily walking will improve the unwanted dimpling considerably.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 4, 2015)

this is a subject i like to talk about. answering your question. there is plenty of information about cellulite on the web. it is caused by many factors. of course a healthier lifestyle can reduce the cellulite, tough still more than 90% of woman have it. meaning, more water, less fat, exercise, etc. 

my personal take? i say 95% of women have cellulite. of course the chubby one will have it much more visible and easy to feel. i find it really sexy to squeeze a belly and to see more dimples. to see a leg and the more dimples the more i like. it is a thing of beauty if you ask me.


----------



## martinnathalie92 (Dec 10, 2015)

Cellulite is an odd one because even the skinniest models get it! As extra_mn13 said, 90% of women, and it is not even indicative of being unhealthy.

Eating less fats, particularly saturated fats and sugars will help but only combined with exercise. Weight training is probably one of the best ways to tone and, therefore, eliminate cellulite, whilst cardio is also important for weight loss and overall health which contributes.

This being said I have tried for years to get rid of cellulite and it is tough! Generally keeping up a healthy lifestyle will help to lessen its appearance so that you are happier with it.

Best of luck! 

Nat x


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 19, 2015)

I have noticed as I've gotten older the cellulite has gotten worse.Also I have gained as I've gotten older,so I'm thinking they go hand in hand.I walk quite a bit.Try to everyday after or before work.Trying to stay fit and fat!


----------



## Fleur (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't have it, but a lot of skinny friends have a lot of cellulite, so is not always a matter of weight in my opinion. However,I do have some strechmarks on my belly and on my boobs... I hated them for years... now I find them cute!they're just a part of me.


----------



## LumpySmile (Dec 2, 2016)

happily_married said:


> I know nobody is going to believe me, but I like cellulite. And stretch marks, too.



I know exactly where you're coming from, because I feel the same way. No one believes me either when I say I like them. But the fact is, I'm a very tactile person, and I love the feel of such discontinuities in the skin.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't think I had it until after 30, or at least that's when I remember first noticing it. Maybe weight makes it more visible? I don't mind it


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 25, 2017)

I have accumulated a lot of cellulite in the past three years or so. It's really made me pretty uncomfortable with my unclothed thighs, despite knowing that most women do have it to some degree. 
I read once that the appearance of cellulite has to do with how a woman's skin tends to be thinner than that of the average man, and how our collagen fibers are aligned differently than mens'.


----------



## Leem (Jan 26, 2017)

ElyBiggs said:


> I have accumulated a lot of cellulite in the past three years or so. It's really made me pretty uncomfortable with my unclothed thighs, despite knowing that most women do have it to some degree.
> I read once that the appearance of cellulite has to do with how a woman's skin tends to be thinner than that of the average man, and how our collagen fibers are aligned differently than mens'.



Interesting, that would also probably fit in with the idea of it being hereditary as well as, some women probably inherit thicker skin. I am an Ssbbw and I don't have cellulite, yes I am flabbergasted that I don't have it, but I would say it is a combination of hereditary factors and being a female.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 27, 2017)

ElyBiggs said:


> I have accumulated a lot of cellulite in the past three years or so. It's really made me pretty uncomfortable with my unclothed thighs, despite knowing that most women do have it to some degree.
> I read once that the appearance of cellulite has to do with how a woman's skin tends to be thinner than that of the average man, and how our collagen fibers are aligned differently than mens'.


 
I think you should embrace every part of your body and love it. It's who you are and it's unique. That's the only way to truly be happy


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 28, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I think you should embrace every part of your body and love it. It's who you are and it's unique. That's the only way to truly be happy


I'm working toward that every day.  Some days are good, some not so much, but it's still progress.


----------



## BigCutieCharity (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm starting to notice arm rolls getting more and more prominent on myself and it's been hard for me to appreciate them... so I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 4, 2017)

I have my share of it on my legs hips and butt so I wear spanx to work and out shopping. At home I let it all hang out LOL
The butt in the front has gotten really big but I don't mind because I always wanted a big belly I couldn't hide. Its just lower than I expected it would be.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> The butt in the front


 
Did you just make that up lol!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 5, 2017)

No actually I was at the store waiting in the checkout lane and a little boy said "look Mommy that fat lady has a butt in the front".
I just smiled and the Mom was horrified at what her child said.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> No actually I was at the store waiting in the checkout lane and a little boy said "look Mommy that fat lady has a butt in the front".
> I just smiled and the Mom was horrified at what her child said.


 
Priceless!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 5, 2017)

The lady apologized profusely with Ma'am I am sooo sorry that was so rude of him.
I said its OK he's a kid they don't know any better.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 19, 2017)

Lots of average sized women have it .


----------



## DragonFly (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, DragonFly here with a bit of a organization and board guidelines interruption. I only went back to the recent posts with in the last 3 months and have deleted posts that were not from the BBW Group. This is the BBW forum and this thread got a little off track. To help keep this a more BBW focused from a BBW perspective board, I removed some posts. The posts themselves were not necessarily problematic, it is the location. I looked around but could not find another thread where they would fit. Thank you in advance for your understanding,

DF


----------

